# New here... Aquamedic 1000 reactor questions



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all,

I am just getting into CO2 injection for my planted 75 gal tank, and I'm running into trouble already.

I'm unable to figure out the best way to mount my Aquamedic 1000 reactor. It comes with a bracket that is designed to allow it to hang on the back of the tank. I'm trying to install it into the output of my Rena XP3 canister. Problem is that the output from the filter must go into the top of the reactor. This will leave a sharp, unsupported bend in the filter hose that I'm sure will kink. Besides, I don't really want the darn thing hanging on the back of the tank.

What I would like to do is mount the reactor to the inside of my stand. Another problem arises here. The supplied bracket will not mount to the inside of the stand because of the lip that is used to hang on the tank. 

I need help. This thing is giving me an ulcer.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mr greenjeans (May 24, 2004)

I attached a 1/2" square dowel spanning the back of the stand and mounted the reactor so the input is about level with the output of the canister filter. The bracket attaches securely to the 1/2" dowel. You can buy 36" lengths of dowel at home depot etc. I think I'll put another dowel on the bottom just to support the reactor, as it's just hanging from the top dowel.

The bracket really isn't very adaptable. I almost cut off the mounting part so I could screw it to the inside of the stand, but glad I came up with this solution.

Hope this helps and good luck with it. I really like my AM 1000 now that it's properly mounted.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

OOOhhhhh, I think this sounds like a winner. 

I too had been considering taking a hacksaw to that evil bracket. But it just seemed so.......final.

I can't wait to get all of this stuff set-up and running. I know my plants are probably feeling the same way.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I just screwed mine right into my wooden stand. You can also replace some of the tubing with Fluval tubing, since it doesn't kink.










I put a Maxi Jet 1200 power head on top of mine to boost the flow.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I used velcro straps to hold it in place in my stand. And no kinks in the line using the tubing that comes with the xp3.










And a top shot...dont mind the firestarter


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

The dowel idea worked great. I substituted a piece of 1"x2" and just mounted the bracket there. Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------

